# Useful Function in 15.3 Software Update....



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

....no, not Reminders but ability to set defaults for recording parameters, such as padding, etc.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Also:

-cleaned up alot of the uneccessary screens when playing on-demand, now much quicker.

There are now REMINDERS:








When the programme starts, you get a message box saying "watch now or later"

Personally I don't see the point of them, but it seems they bowed to public pressure from the people who were used to them on V+


----------

